# 93 altima GXE not starting after batt replacement!!!



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

my altima would run but was a lil shaky, then we replaced the battery and would not start after that, i was not getting any fire out of da coil so i replaced da ignition control module now im getting fire out of da coil but not out da distributor so i replaced the rotor button and dist cap and still nuttin so i replaced the distributor itself and stil nuttin, so im needin sum help.....


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

23 people looked at this and had no help for me......


----------



## creeper (Feb 27, 2005)

*my 95' was kind of like that to.*

I'm not really sure whats wrong with your car but it may be the starter. My 95' gxe didn't start so I found out that something is wrong with my starter. I changed it and started just fine. It can also be the alternator or something.


----------



## creeper (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm not really sure whats wrong with your car but it may be the starter. My 95' gxe didn't start so I found out that something is wrong with my starter. I changed it and started just fine. It can also be the alternator or something. :thumbup:


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

creeper said:


> I'm not really sure whats wrong with your car but it may be the starter. My 95' gxe didn't start so I found out that something is wrong with my starter. I changed it and started just fine. It can also be the alternator or something. :thumbup:



that would be logic, but im not gettin fire out of da distributor, but its cummin out da coil, but me and my girl went and bout a wrecked 94 GXE so im ju goin to take all my shit off mine and put it on da wrecked 1, and jus buy a core support for it and ill be good to go. thanx for the persons who tried to help wit advice


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sent a reply to your PM

Troy


----------

